
The End of Terrible Wi-Fi Is Near - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2017-end-of-terrible-wifi/?cmpid=BBD012517_BIZ
======
JumpCrisscross
> _[Comcast] will start offering customers a new router by the end of March
> called the Advanced Wireless Gateway, which will monitor what’s connected,
> analyze some data in the cloud and fine-tune the network to keep data
> flowing efficiently_

Is there a potential privacy issue with these data being shipped to the cloud?
Or is that unproductive paranoia given we're talking about one's ISP?

